# Attorney General Eric Holder



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://homelandsecurityus.com/archives/5771

*A must watch video, our Attorney General, Eric Holder, actually states in this that we should "brainwash" youths about guns being bad etc, he states it's "not cool to carry a gun anymore".......Typical left wing nutjob. Mr Holder, blame the proper people for what their youth do (parents without parenting skills etc). Being able to carry a firearm is vital to us as Americans. Of course we don't want convicted felons and the like carrying guns, but to "brainwash" our youth (the ones with a bright future) that guns are no longer "cool" is dangerous talk by a left wing whackjob if you ask me. I can't believe this guy is our nation's top LE official..............*


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

If they guy had any sort of decency he would resign, but since he is a member of the Obama cabinet the decent thing to do is not really an option.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

corsair said:


> If they guy had any sort of decency he would *wash his mouth out with buckshot*, but since he is a member of the Obama cabinet the decent thing to do is not really an option.


 FIFY


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://cnsnews.com/news/article/eri...al-sharpton-says-facts-law-will-guide-trayvon

*Our AG is apparently a big fan of Al Sharpton.......*


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

mikemac64 said:


> Even Egan and Braude were all over him this morning.


It made my respect for Braude come up to zero. You're in whole numbers now Jimmy!

PS. You're still a douche.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

